# Flying for trip. Renting VS BYOG



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a lot of gear, I take it. $100/day for good demo gear (who wants crap rentals) X 5 days.... fuck that. Usually I take longer trips if a plane is involved, 14-21 days.. demo gear would get really expensive. One caveat is japan, I would try a true japow board if I had a legit japow day but I would still take my own gear.


----------



## kevinnz (Dec 15, 2016)

Argo said:


> I have a lot of gear, I take it. $100/day for good demo gear (who wants crap rentals) X 5 days.... fuck that. Usually I take longer trips if a plane is involved, 14-21 days.. demo gear would get really expensive. One caveat is japan, I would try a true japow board if I had a legit japow day but I would still take my own gear.


True, might as well buy a pow board and bring it if that's the case.


----------



## kevinnz (Dec 15, 2016)

duplicate post


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I take my own gear.

Yes, you could have baggage issues, but that is not the norm. 

When I hit a new mountain, I want the comfort of being on my own gear. I know it, I know how it handles and I can focus on the mountain. The mountain will serve up enough surprises without the challenge of gear I don't know.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Why don't you tell us what gear you have and we can better determine if you need 1.)no new gear 2.)new board 3.)benefit from waiting to demo a newish board


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

kevinnz said:


> True, might as well buy a pow board and bring it if that's the case.


I wouldn't buy a pow board just for this trip because you may not use it anywhere else than on the trip, and it's not even sure that you get neck deep fluff _at all_ on your trip and may end up ride mostly groomers or a little dusting which every board can handle. 

I'd rather buy a freeride/all mtn board with good pow float (setback, rockered nose, bit taper, decent size) which you can use at home as well.

Some ppl like to have big quivers with a specific board for every other snow type/pitch/terrain. I only have 1 board in my quiver and it was used for trips to Alaska, Japan, Colorado, as well as at home in the European Alps, for steep n deep as well as groomers. Sure, one has to accept little tradeoffs (e.g. the same board won't excell in trees AND big mtn) but I prefer to use my daily deck for everything.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Absolutely take your own gear. If you can fly Southwest you get two bags to fly for FREE. Not to mention their flight costs are very reasonable. But I echo what everyone else says. You want to be comfortable on the mountain in your own gear and why waste so much money on rentals.....


----------



## Tyang1976 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fly southwest. snowboard bag are no charge..stuck my boots in there an padded it with my jacket and sweater. i just flew to CO and back for a trip in the mountains from hartford(BDL) nonstop... cost for flight was about 340 no extra charge for snowboard bag.


----------



## chinobiz19 (Dec 17, 2007)

If you plan on going on more trips, invest in the bag and BYO stuff. Like everyone else said, it's not difficult and even if your entire crew is bringing their stuff, you can tetris bags and boards in a rental car pretty easily especially if you rent the racks. 

4 days or more, I would bring my own. If it's less and it's going to be your one an only trip ever, I would say bring your own boots and rent a demo board. 

I also dislike having to go to the rental shop and dealing with all of the people. Just me probably.


----------



## sheepshaver (Mar 13, 2015)

sales are just starting or will be starting shortly for gear, i'd just keep an eye on a good board bag with wheels that will last years to come, those burton bags have lifetime warranty if you go that direction.

even if you don't fly southwest, all major airlines will allow you to check ski/board bags at no extra charge, you will pay the basic $25-35 bag fee, but your big board bag doesn't cost more then that, unless you go overweight. keep it at 50lbs or less. pack your clothes inside the bag with the board for padding. carry the rest in a backpack on the plane.

i'd rent a powder board first to see if its even worth the investment, hell to see if you even get a real powder day, this season while its great will have its misses, just depends on dates you set and luck as well. who knows what next year will bring weather wise.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Tyang1976 said:


> Fly southwest. snowboard bag are no charge..stuck my boots in there an padded it with my jacket and sweater. i just flew to CO and back for a trip in the mountains from hartford(BDL) nonstop... cost for flight was about 340 no extra charge for snowboard bag.


I do that as well. Pack all my gear in my dakine low roller bag. Then put clothes and helmet in my other bag. Fortunately for me, INDY to DEN is extremely reasonable. I"ve gotten round trip w/ my backs for $157 before on a flash sale. Southwest is great.


----------



## Montana Ranches (Feb 8, 2017)

Just like what everyone else has said, you shouldn't be charged for bringing your snowboard and gear as long as your bag is under 50 lbs. I wanted to make sure you were aware of another deal going on, though. United is having a deal now where if you sign up for their explorer reward card you are able to get 70,000 miles free after you spend $3,000 on it in the first 3 months. I needed a break from work where I look at Montana ranches for sale and as soon as I saw this offer from United I was sold. I applied for the card and am well on my way to getting those miles. The link to the offer is: https://www.theexplorercard.com/70k3k/allbenefits

Those 70,000 miles could easily be used for a round trip ticket. You also get your 1st bag checked free which is a huge bonus so really if you meet all of the requirements of the card you could be looking at 70,000 free miles along with a free checked bag and only be spending $45 (Card fee of $95 minus what you would pay for baggage in total of $50). The only downside is that they charge $95 for the card every year but like I said the benefits heavily outway the costs. It really depends on how much ticket prices are with other airlines so do some research before buying your ticket. Hope this helps and you have an awesome trip!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Montana Ranches said:


> Just like what everyone else has said, you shouldn't be charged for bringing your snowboard and gear as long as your bag is under 50 lbs. I wanted to make sure you were aware of another deal going on, though. United is having a deal now where if you sign up for their explorer reward card you are able to get 70,000 miles free after you spend $3,000 on it in the first 3 months. I needed a break from work where I look at Montana ranches for sale and as soon as I saw this offer from United I was sold. I applied for the card and am well on my way to getting those miles. The link to the offer is: https://www.theexplorercard.com/70k3k/allbenefits
> 
> Those 70,000 miles could easily be used for a round trip ticket. You also get your 1st bag checked free which is a huge bonus so really if you meet all of the requirements of the card you could be looking at 70,000 free miles along with a free checked bag and only be spending $45 (Card fee of $95 minus what you would pay for baggage in total of $50). The only downside is that they charge $95 for the card every year but like I said the benefits heavily outway the costs. It really depends on how much ticket prices are with other airlines so do some research before buying your ticket. Hope this helps and you have an awesome trip!


My trip to Austria/Switzerland last year was 60,000 United miles. Europe trips are a perfect use of United miles and that CC offer is currently enough to fly free round trip!


----------

